# VIP 722 - Sling Adapter not powering on



## amgoodrich (Oct 24, 2013)

My Sling adapter will not power on any longer, for some reason. Is there any way to troubleshoot what the problem might be?

Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

"She's dead, Jim!"


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

You could try dropping it on the floor to see if that would wake it up. If not, get it replaced. It's not unusual for those adapters to die.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Grandude said:


> You could try dropping it on the floor to see if that would wake it up. If not, get it replaced. It's not unusual for those adapters to die.


_Don't_ do that. Just skip the dropping part and contact Dish to have it replaced.


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

amgoodrich said:


> My Sling adapter will not power on any longer, for some reason. Is there any way to troubleshoot what the problem might be?
> 
> Thanks,
> Aaron


Aaron,
I can help you with the Sling Adapter not powering on, have you tried the front USB port of the HD dual DVR? Please PM me with the phone number on the account.
Thanks


----------



## mweathers (Sep 4, 2007)

I have a Hopper and mine stopped working at around the same time. No red light. I know USB ports work. How can I resolve this issue. Strange that this has happened to a few owners at the same time.....

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

mweathers said:


> I have a Hopper and mine stopped working at around the same time. No red light. I know USB ports work. How can I resolve this issue. Strange that this has happened to a few owners at the same time.....
> 
> Thanks for any help!


mweathers,
I am more than happy to help you with your Sling Adapter questions. Would you PM me with the phone number on the account?
Thanks


----------



## wmidgett (Nov 23, 2013)

Having the same Sling adapter problem everyone else is having... Is there a workaround for it yet?


----------



## GarajMahalic (Nov 30, 2014)

i am in the same boat as amgoodrich, although mine hasn't worked for around a year. no red light, no matter which usb input i used. i called in once to dish but they wanted me to unplug my dvr and i was recording something at the time. 

so today i was dusting and moved the sling adapter so i could dust underneath it. when i looked up at the tv there was a message saying that the sling adapter was detected and that i should look for the red light. i looked back down at the adapter and the red light was actually on! so i grabbed my ipad and started up the dish anywhere app but every time i tried to watch something on the ipad it would say that i needed a sling adapter to do it and give me the option to go to dish.com. i tried using my iphone and got the same result. the red light is still on on the sling adapter but it's a no go in regards to actually streaming anything. 

i, too, read that there have been a lot of problems with the sling adapter. my brother has one and his hasn't worked in a year either. when it did work it came in quite handy at times. it would be nice to be able to watch football while i'm cooking breakfast. would dish replace mine for free as well?


----------

